# April 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2017 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of April 2017 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:


----------



## 480sparky

Crimbfighter's 'Look at Dem Tootsies'.

Look at dem tootsies


----------



## jcdeboever

@Dean_Gretsch 
This Dove Ain't Lonesome!
Little bird thread...your mission Mr Phelps


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@ Black_Square
Portrait of Andre from
5 Blue Downers


----------



## Designer

Landscape #5 by KacperMichalik  here:  My Landscapes and Adventure shoots


----------



## Designer

Aurora #3 by AdventuresInMyTrustyBoots  here:  Aurora


----------



## jcdeboever

By @DarkShadow 
*Osprey outside the box Mine and His*
Osprey outside the box Mine and His.


----------



## Designer

"Classic Green Heron Pose" by bulldurham here:  Classic Green Heron Pose


----------



## zombiesniper

Can You come out and play. by DarkShadow

Can You come out and play.


----------



## 480sparky

This thread is now for the birds.


----------



## Peeb

Special recognition for creative title on the un-lonesome dove!

All worthy nominees so far.


----------



## Juga

Fairy Pools by Weepete

Fairy Pools


----------



## 480sparky

rentcar said:


> I had taken photos of the birds was great and I liked really beautiful images as if they are real.  (link removed)



Your spam has been reported and will be removed shortly.


----------

